# My dog doesn't want to sleep in the bed anymore



## Zophie

My Maltese is 13 years old.  She has pretty much always slept in the bed with me.  When I lived with my parents she would take turns between my bed, my brother's bed, and my parents' bed.  Sometimes she'll sleep somewhere else but usually it's the bed.

Well, recently I got her a new ramp for my bed.  Now that she's learned to go down the ramp whenever I put her in the bed she just goes down the ramp.  She keeps sleeping in the next room on the rug.  I don't know why.   A couple months ago she kept wanting to sleep on the sofa before I had the ramp.  But now for at least a week she won't stay in the bed.   

I recall years ago she had a while where she'd sleep in the guestroom after my brother joined the Navy.  Like she was pissed off that he left so she wanted to be alone.  We'd find her in there alone in the dark.

I wonder why now she's doing this though.  Anyone had a dog do something similar?  I guess it mainly bothers me for selfish reasons because I miss her being in my bed at night.  She seems perfectly happy sleeping on the floor.


----------



## cjy

Dogs are funny, they get hurt just like us, they do things like that. I have had many dogs that did weird things, like get mad that one of us left and not want to speak to us! I have a dog now that has to be won over each time my marine son comes home, it is like they are not sure if they can trust you anymore. I had a dog that got very upset everytime I left and I had to regain the trust over and over. They are so smart, it is scary how smart they are! I hate so say this, bit also sometime when it is their "time" they know it, and they will go somewhere else. Just like they do in the wild, there would wander off. but it sounds like your is pouting.  Good luck, thaey are like little humans! We had one that would pee one you if you cut it'd nails!!!!


----------



## dressage queen

both of my labradors who lived to be elderly decided about the time they hit 14 that they no longer wanted to sleep in bed.  i've always assumed that as they got older it was easier to sleep where they wouldn't be disturbed by the movements of bed-mates.


----------



## Tibu

I was offended when my dog started choosing to sleep off the bed.  I guess I wanted here there for selfish reasons.  I think that she just likes having her own space when she sleeps.  I've learned not to take it personally.


----------



## Zophie

yeah, I guess I'm taking it personally.  She did it again last night.  I put her in the bed and she just ran right down the ramp and slept in the other room on the floor.

I know she does sometimes get mad at me but I don't see why she's pouting or mad.  However, when I leave to go anywhere and try to give her a kiss (she loves to kiss) she turns her head away.  It's like she's mad and knows I'm leaving so I don't get a kiss.  But when I come home I always get a million kisses.


----------



## bag-mania

Don't take it personally. Elderly dogs sometimes change their habits. She may have had a close call one time and now is afraid she'll fall off the bed. Or she may prefer the coolness of the floor to being pressed up against a warm human. She still loves you!


----------



## Faurecia

It might also be a comfort thing.  Like humans softer things can be harder to move from and may make her body ache more.  I would try maybe getting her a small doggy bed and see if she like thats.  I think we forget that as dogs age their habits change because they have to.


----------



## Zophie

yeah, I was wondering if maybe the firmness of the floor is more comfortable on her back.  She has a disk problem but she's had that for years.  

She has fallen out of the bed before, but that was ages ago.  And I put pillows on the floor next to the bed to keep her safe.  Of course she doesn't know about the pillows but she never seemed afraid after that happened.  

I think I'll go shop for a doggie bed or a big flat doggie pillow or blanket for her to snuggle on.  She's never liked doggie beds before but maybe now she will.  It's hard to know what she'll like.  She used to have this old nasty pillow she loved to sleep on when I lived with my parents.


----------



## Faurecia

If only dogs could talk.  Oh well I guess it's all just a guessing game. 

Good luck Zophie


----------



## dressage queen

Faurecia said:


> If only dogs could talk.


 
"is it time to eat?"
"is it time to eat now?"
"now is it time to eat?"
"when will it be time to eat?"
"is it almost time to eat?"


----------



## crred96

My Maltese did that, too. I think when they get older, maybe their back hurts or they just want their own space. Mine always liked sleeping on the floor on the clothes that I had worn that day. Don't feel too sad.


----------



## Zophie

dressage queen said:


> "is it time to eat?"
> "is it time to eat now?"
> "now is it time to eat?"
> "when will it be time to eat?"
> "is it almost time to eat?"


 

oh, yeah, that's definitely what mine would be saying!


----------



## *Lo

Aww sorry to hear that zoph i know if my mooey stopped wanting to sleep in bed with me i would be hurt too. and think he was mad at me..especially since he has always been such a cuddle bug


----------



## Zophie

yeah, just a couple weeks ago she was cuddling in my bed.  that's why it is so weird.  but still she keeps wanting to get out of my bed if I put her up there.  I can tell she's getting old because I can actually come home and walk in and find her sleeping and she won't necessarily hear me and wake up.  She'll be all curled up on the rug and looks happy as can be. She has a spot on a certain rug she keeps constantly sleeping on now.


----------



## keya

I'd try not to take it personally, I'm sure she has her reasons and it doesn't mean that she doesn't love you anymore. Maybe your bed just isn't comfortable enough for her anymore. My old dog would always sleep in my bed during winter and on the floor during summer because it was cooler, and my puppy often jumps down from the bed in the middle of the night and sleeps on the floor instead.


----------



## lulilu

dressage queen said:


> "is it time to eat?"
> "is it time to eat now?"
> "now is it time to eat?"
> "when will it be time to eat?"
> "is it almost time to eat?"


 
Have you been talking to my dogs??


----------



## KingSet

I know this post is dead...but I've owned many dogs.  They all have slept in my bed since babies.  Once they got old "13-18", they hated the bed.  I used to to force my first pet... It didnt work.  Towards last 1-3 years of life, they will do that


----------



## Joannw

I am so sad ,my Maltese also stopped sleeping in my bed after 15 years. Even after i physically put him in the bed he would stay for a few minutes and then jump out.. He can barely see and his hearing is practically gone now. I have a high bed so I figured he was fearful of falling out He has some kind of dementia i think. He sleeps all day and now he has started urinating in the house, something he never did before. When we have to leave him alone at the house he cries like a baby. When he goes outside he just stands in one spot and seems to be disoriented. His behavior has changed and he is lethargic. He eats and drinks water but he is not himself at all. My attempts to pick him up results in him letting out a yelp like I am hurting him. I think he is at the end  and I don't know how to comfort him. I will contact his vet tomorrow and arrange for him to be put to sleep , I don't want him to suffer. His quality of life has been greatly diminished, I will truly miss my best friend Snoop.


----------



## zinacef

Joannw said:


> I am so sad ,my Maltese also stopped sleeping in my bed after 15 years. Even after i physically put him in the bed he would stay for a few minutes and then jump out.. He can barely see and his hearing is practically gone now. I have a high bed so I figured he was fearful of falling out He has some kind of dementia i think. He sleeps all day and now he has started urinating in the house, something he never did before. When we have to leave him alone at the house he cries like a baby. When he goes outside he just stands in one spot and seems to be disoriented. His behavior has changed and he is lethargic. He eats and drinks water but he is not himself at all. My attempts to pick him up results in him letting out a yelp like I am hurting him. I think he is at the end  and I don't know how to comfort him. I will contact his vet tomorrow and arrange for him to be put to sleep , I don't want him to suffer. His quality of life has been greatly diminished, I will truly miss my best friend Snoop.


hugs to you and snoop! we are truly blessed to have our pets to comfort us as we go through life and for us to be able to comfort and love them til the end.


----------



## sdkitty

Joannw said:


> I am so sad ,my Maltese also stopped sleeping in my bed after 15 years. Even after i physically put him in the bed he would stay for a few minutes and then jump out.. He can barely see and his hearing is practically gone now. I have a high bed so I figured he was fearful of falling out He has some kind of dementia i think. He sleeps all day and now he has started urinating in the house, something he never did before. When we have to leave him alone at the house he cries like a baby. When he goes outside he just stands in one spot and seems to be disoriented. His behavior has changed and he is lethargic. He eats and drinks water but he is not himself at all. My attempts to pick him up results in him letting out a yelp like I am hurting him. I think he is at the end  and I don't know how to comfort him. I will contact his vet tomorrow and arrange for him to be put to sleep , I don't want him to suffer. His quality of life has been greatly diminished, I will truly miss my best friend Snoop.


so sorry about your pup...these things are always to tough


----------

